# Orlanda Bloom out with his dog in Los Angeles - February 10, 2016 (23x)



## Mandalorianer (13 Feb. 2016)

​


----------



## sandy0820 (13 Feb. 2016)

Thank you for Orlando!


----------



## RKCErika (14 Feb. 2016)

Awww cute puppy!


----------



## Clinton (2 März 2016)

Thanks fo the great photos


----------



## masbusca (2 März 2016)

Der Hund ist süß - danke für die Fotos !


----------

